
A White Boy’s Observations of Sexism and the Adria Richards Fiasco - roguecoder
http://scientopia.org/blogs/goodmath/2013/03/28/a-white-boys-observations-of-sexism-and-the-adria-richards-fiasco/
======
iamtherockstar
I spent two years as an LDS missionary in the Caribbean islands. Influence by
slavery and indentured servitude, the most common races down there were
African and Indian descent. White people were a rarity (so much so that it was
common to hear people a block away yell out "White boy!" many times a day).
Despite this, more than a few people would say things like "You're white.
Things are easy for you." I thought this was crazy, since I was definitely a
minority in the area, but now that I'm older, I see what they meant.

------
claudius
> There's an expression that I've heard multiple times in the northeast US, to
> talk about bartering a price for a car: "jewing the salesman down". I
> absolutely find that extremely offensive. And I've called people out on it.
> There is no response that's actually acceptable.

> If I politely say "You know, that's relying on a stereotype of me and my
> ancestors that's really hurtful", the response is: "Oh, come on, it's just
> harmless. I'm not talking about you, it's just a word. You're being
> oversensitive". If I get angry, the response is "You Jews are so strident".
> If I go to an authority figure in the setting, "You Jews are so passive
> aggressive, why couldn't you just talk to me?".

> No matter what I do, I'm wrong.

Did this guy consider that he might actually be wrong? Why would it be
acceptable for him to restrict other people’s speech just because it makes him
feel uncomfortable?

~~~
sp332
If they're allowed to make racial slurs, he's allowed to chew them out for it.

~~~
claudius
If anything, it’s a religious slur, and it is neither intended as a slur nor
as some sort of insult.

Taking offence in random statements is highly annoying.

~~~
sp332
It is a slur <https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jew_%28word%29#Antisemitism> and
the word "Jew" does not only refer to a specific religion, but also "those who
have some Jewish ancestral background or lineage"
<https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jew#Who_is_a_Jew.3F> Further, the _only_
definition of "jewing" is offensive <https://en.wiktionary.org/wiki/jewing>

